# new baby dove and house pigeon pictures. :)



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Well my house pigeon baby made it, and the parents are getting along. So far no fighting since hatching day. My doves also hatched a baby too. Their second egg turned out to be infertile. So far they are taking good care of it. 

Doves



















House pigeon


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful babies...........Thanks for sharing their photos.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Cute babies.....


----------

